# Nintendo Switch AC



## GirlPolarBear (Mar 12, 2017)

Do you think there'll be a Nintendo Switch AC?

Yes or no? Why?



I think there will be, since the switch is a nice combination of portable and home, but it only has one screen. There are some hints of it being in the switch somehow c:


----------



## carp (Mar 12, 2017)

despite the switch being rather flawed (with tons of bugs and stuff!!), so far it seems promising, as it's such a wonderfully unique console which would fit an animal crossing on it perfectly; but it'll be annoying having to pay to visit your friends' towns (


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 12, 2017)

Well yes, just be patient.I'm talking about certain people


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

if it doesn't fail, yes


----------



## Bowie (Mar 12, 2017)

No.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 12, 2017)

I would make *ZERO* for there not to be. I don't understand why anyone would say no.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

Yes, for sure.

Nintendo usually releases an Animal Crossing game once every 4-5 years. Wild World only took 3 years because it didn't have as much as some of the other ones. New Leaf took 5 years to do, and it's been almost 4 years since it was released, so NTDO might be announcing a new one soon...


I'm gonna die if they announce it for the Switch xDDD


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 12, 2017)

oscarotter said:


> despite the switch being rather flawed (with tons of bugs and stuff!!), so far it seems promising, as it's such a wonderfully unique console which would fit an animal crossing on it perfectly; but it'll be annoying having to pay to visit your friends' towns (



I don't have a switch, so what do you mean by 'pay to visit your friend's town'? Do you have to pay real money to play on wifi on the switch or something?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 12, 2017)

Yes, but not anytime soon. Maybe next year.


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> I don't have a switch, so what do you mean by 'pay to visit your friend's town'? Do you have to pay real money to play on wifi on the switch or something?



I think I just figured it out - Nintendo have introduced a subscription thing like Play Station and X-Box have in order to play online. It's free for now but they'll start charging later this year sometime.

In order to visit someone in an AC game on the switch over wifi, you'll have to have the subscription.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Mar 13, 2017)

im sure they will... but who knows when it will be since nintendo seems to care more about splatoon than ac


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 13, 2017)

I hope that they do, even if they haven't announced it right away. 

Honestly I think it would be dumb not to release something on the Switch. We just need to be calm and patient.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 14, 2017)

Yeah, it'll be there, all in good time. Let's hope they don't try and release some freemium mess, though.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 14, 2017)

I definitely think so. While I think that the Switch isn't going to do well, they'll have no other choice than to milk their big franchises which includes Animal Crossing.


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 14, 2017)

I think there will be but not anytime soon. I think promotion for the launch titles are more of a priority right now to be honest and preparation for other titles coming out this year. Probably after a year or two of the switches release there will be an AC announced, but again I don't think anytime soon especially as they just did an update for the current AC title. I'd love an AC on the switch, but I feel like i'd still go back to new leaf from time to time, as i've spent a lot of time on it.

Although i'm dissapointed that there'll be a paid subscription service to use wifi on the switch and you'll most likely have to pay to visit other towns, I mostly play alone anyway, so I don't think that'll be too much of a bother. Although that's probably one of the factors that'll keep me coming back to new leaf.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2017)

yes its due.  question is whether it will also be released for the Wii U, i hope so (dont have a Switch yet)


----------



## SpiritofAce (Mar 19, 2017)

You make a good point about it coming out on the Wii U also. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Weiland (Mar 19, 2017)

No doubt in my mind, what with the Switch being such a success and all. I'd say they'll announce it next year or at this year's E3, and be released within the time frame of 1-3 years from now.


----------



## Celeste13 (Mar 19, 2017)

I think there will be, as it is a money maker for Nintendo. I personally would like one because my life got busy so I forgot about my town for a few weeks.  I would prefer to start with a new version with a lot more features than to restart the game.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes , its not like they are going to do the same with Wii U , after all , Switch seems it will be more succesful that Wii U


----------



## revika (Mar 19, 2017)

I can definitely see them releasing it for the Switch and 3ds, since they wouldn't want the sales to cannibalize for the other. Probably would release on 3ds first (to continue encouraging 3ds purchases) then port to Switch.


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Mar 27, 2017)

revika said:


> I can definitely see them releasing it for the Switch and 3ds, since they wouldn't want the sales to cannibalize for the other. Probably would release on 3ds first (to continue encouraging 3ds purchases) then port to Switch.



I don't think they'll put it on the 3DS first, 'cos then there's no point in getting the new console...


----------



## Corrie (Mar 27, 2017)

I had a dream about a new AC Switch game. It turned out to be exactly like the Amiibo Festival in that it wasn't an actual AC game and all the fans hated Nintendo. It was a grooming game but instead of pets, it was the villagers. It was hilarious. Too bad that couldn't be a reality. 

Not that I want an actual AC game but if Nintendo puts out a spin off again, I'm sure they won't do well.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 28, 2017)

I hope so. I hope it gets announced at E3 this year.


----------



## Zura (Mar 28, 2017)

Nah, I'd rather have mobile Phone AC tbh


----------



## Invisible again (Mar 28, 2017)

They'll definitely release a new AC on the Switch. Nintendo has already stated they were going to try to put all of their titles on the Switch, so we'll probably hear something at E3 later this year.


----------

